# AHPA shop party come on down



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi Tom, 
Looking forward to it, looks like John and I will be bringing along 2 more, so count on 4 of us. Here's hoping the rain stays away.
Sheri


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Wish I could be there. Next year count me in.


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

> the generous COW POLLINATOR.



SHHHHHHH! You're gonna ruin my bad reputation. I mean come on man, I hang out with SWINE!


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks for the invite Tom,

Your ears must be burning.... me & Johnk & Sheri were just talking about this.


----------



## Angi_H (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey Tom, I will be there if I remember. My son goes back to school that day from winter break. I unfortuatly wont be going to the american honey producers conference. I have 0 money to go. Boo Hoo And I had so wanted to go at least one day. But I would have to pay for membership which is 50.00 then the fee for the day of 75.00 which if it was jusy a few weeks later I would have had the money to go. Oh well hopefully it will be close next year. But Ishould be able to make it out to your place. What time is the get togather? A time would be good to know. I had been thinking of pm or calling you today to talk. But I ran out of time. I had wanted to talk about Almonds. Anyway hopefully I will remember and be able to come. Let me know a time frame.

Angi


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Angi_H said:


> Hey Tom, I will be there if I remember. Angi


Angi, you _better_ remember. I want at least one other person of the female persuasion. I was hoping you would be going.
Sheri


----------



## Angi_H (Feb 9, 2008)

I will try Just need a time frame as to when everyone is meeting. . Toms place is only 20 min from me so not very far. Hopefully it dont rain that dayI would like to meet everyone as well. 

Hey Keith I had been trying to get ahold of you when you had those feed jars and I sent you a few Pms and never herd from you Do you still have any? I would like some if you could bring some with ya if you have them.

Angi


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Get together*

I'll try to have food out & ready around noon and expect people to come & go all day very informal and easy Please come!


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Angi_H said:


> Hey Keith I had been trying to get ahold of you when you had those feed jars and I sent you a few Pms and never herd from you Do you still have any? I would like some if you could bring some with ya if you have them.Angi


Angi, I'm hoping to make it, I'm running my leomon aid stand overtime trying to scroung up some gas money to make it down there. .


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Come on down*

Hope you can make it Keith! But don't bring any jars I've got all she can use for free.


----------

